# Best wellies? Muck boots, hunters etc



## Twiglet (22 January 2008)

I know this has probably been done before, but what are the best wellies, around the £50 mark?

I want some that are warm enough for winter but that I'm not going to bake in in summer, that don't split, that are comfy to walk in, and that will fit and look ok over jeans and jods. And are waterproof obviously! 

Am thinking either Hunters, Muck Boots Co or the cheaper Le Chameus (I don't know how it's spelt!). 

Help please?!


----------



## Lordy100 (22 January 2008)

Hunters last me 2 - 3 years and I ride in them.


----------



## Amymay (22 January 2008)

I'm interested too - my hunters on the verge of dying, and had been considering a pair of muck boots.

For info though - I've had a couple of pairs of the cheaper Le Chameaux's and loved them so comfy.


----------



## SnowandSunshine (22 January 2008)

My last hunters only lasted a year before the sole split - apparantly this happens quite a lot.  And they're so cold in the winter.  
Have the Ariat ones now which are quite smart.  Found they are about the right 'warmth' - wore them most of the summer (!!) and didn't overheat.  But they're also warm enough for this time of year.  Would def. get them again!


----------



## alicedove (22 January 2008)

I have to say you would be best to spend a bit more, actually double - sorry! And get Chameau - they are around £100 -

I had a pair, then put them ot one side whilst I wore colourful Hunters, then a funny animal print pair, neither lasted, then went back to the Chameaus (with neoprine lining) and they lasted me a grand total of about three years, hard walking, mucking out, poop picking, etc. Now I have another pair. And they're comfy too.


----------



## samerlin (22 January 2008)

i tested some wellies for one of the horse magazines and found them to be brilliant.
before that i always wore hunters but these are so comfortable you think you are wearing slippers 
can't remember the brand name of them.  will find out when i go to stables later.
they are made of neoprene(sp) stuff i think and I find they fit brilliant.  would recommend them to anyone.
pm me if you want the brand name.


----------



## Amymay (22 January 2008)

Can't you just post the brand name here??


----------



## Bozzy (22 January 2008)

Had some hunters previously, really cold and sole split after about 18 months.

Now have some muck boot tynes, wasn't so sure when I first got them as they seem so big and clumpy but I love them now, they're so, so warm!! I got mine for £40 brand new from ebay, only had them 3 months though so not sure how long they'll last, will be happy if they get me through another winter.


----------



## showjump (22 January 2008)

I bought a pair of muck boots (pink checked ones!) just before xmas. They are really warm, but dont know if they might be too warm in summer. They are really nice to wear aswell.

I had a pair of Le Chameus (sp?) for about 6 years and they last very well, but i always had cold feet in winter.


----------



## Louby (22 January 2008)

Muck co tyne, Im on my 2nd pair, love them.  Ist pair lasted nearly 3 yrs.  I wear them constantly in winter and on occasion in summer, I also ride in them when its freezing as they are shaped like a riding boot.


----------



## Chumsmum (22 January 2008)

I've got £100 Le Chameau wellies - highly recommended. Warm, comfortable and I can walk miles in them no problem.

Worn nearly every day for over four years and I have split the heel by not using a proper boot jack - will be buying another pair unless someone can recommend a wellie repairer in the Midlands - Le Chameau have to send them back to France and can't wait that long


----------



## bex1984 (22 January 2008)

muck boot cos....I've worn them every single day for a year, and there's no sign of wear in them, they're fab!


----------



## Hullabaloo (22 January 2008)

I love my muck boots - they are cosy and really comfortable.  I went out for a 6 mile walk with them over xmas with no problems at all.  I did use them a bit last summer as our fields were so wet and don't remember my feet getting too hot - but it probably wasn't the best summer to judge them by!


----------



## FigJam (22 January 2008)

I love my Dublin wellies that Santa brought me for Christmas.  They are neoprene lined though, so probably not what you wnat for summer, but I only want them for the winter anyway!  They are teamed up with a funky pair of red Hunter fleecy welly socks and my feet are toasty and dry.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





They're only £30, so plenty spare change to go towards a pair of lightweight summer wellies too?!


----------



## OrangeEmpire (22 January 2008)

I've got mountain horse rimfrost riders (£75) which i wear all the time/every day. The zip was rather stiff at first but on the advice of a friend rubbed a candle up the zip (old wives remedy or what!) and it now glides smoothly. Wonderfully warm and waterproof except in very deep puddles.


----------



## i_should_be_working (22 January 2008)

Sorry - I bought some Dublin wellies last winter and loved them as they were so warm, although they were a bit heavy.  Thought they would last forever but the sole is not thick and solid (as they look) but thick and hollow.  Within a couple of months I had wet socks as the water was "sucked" up by the hollow bits in the heel and onto my foot.  I have the cheaper Chameaux boots which are fab (if a bit cool for winter) but I found them difficult to get hold of as most places stock the expensive ones


----------



## Willow1 (22 January 2008)

Best wellies I've ever had are Le Chameau - the Vierzonord ones.
I ride/walk dog/muck out in them and had them 3+ years and they're still fine - warm and waterproof!!


----------



## debsflo (22 January 2008)

another vote for muck boots they are so comfy its like wearing slippers. find most wellies including hunters cold.


----------



## sallypops (22 January 2008)

just went and bought some muck boots in baby blue and brown to match my new mark todd jacket, there fab!! so comfy and warm, also i have very wide calfs so they fit really well too!!


----------



## robcl (22 January 2008)

Deff hunters they are amazing i live in mine


----------



## FigJam (22 January 2008)

That's a shame.  I guess I can stretch to replacing them next winter if I need to.  Currently they are wading through the slop that is supposedly a field nicely!


----------



## Magicmillbrook (22 January 2008)

I love huners and muck boots.  My muck boots have done two years hard labour and are now starting to split, but I wear them constantly (and I mean constantly)  only prob is that I wore them through summer and they got a bit wiffy.  I do love hunters too.  Last pair I wore through the sole in abot 18 months.  Not so good for riding as I have skinny legs (I lost one once riding with no stirrups!)

In conclusion Muck boots (riding ones) for everything in cold weather, including shopping and visits to relatives, hunters for warm weather (but not riding).  Hunters also look better with shorts!


----------



## Janah (22 January 2008)

I don't think Hunter are nearly as good as they used to be.  I used to live in mine and they just went on and on.  My last pair seemed of inferior rubber and have no tread left.  Haven't had them very long.


----------



## charlottenicol (22 January 2008)

I love my much boots, in the summer the tops can get a bit warm so I roll mine down, looks a bit strange but  much cooler!


----------



## Blaise (23 January 2008)

I've got JT Mudruckers at the minute. Only had them since about october so cant really say how they'll stand up to the test of time but they've kept my feet lovely &amp; warm through the freezing mornings &amp; are very comfortable to wear &amp; work in.


----------

